# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiyenin Tam Üyeliği Önündeki Başka bir Engel

## ceydaaa

AB 2020 derinleşme stratejisidir. Bundan önceki yazımızda, bu stratejiden ve Türkiye üzerindeki olası etkilerinden bahsetmiştik. 

ABnin daha fazla entegrasyon yönünde adımlar atması derinleşme olarak adlandırılırken, yeni üyeler alarak bunları ABne entegre etmeye çalışması genişleme olarak bilinmektedir. Tek Pazar Programı ve Euronun tek para olarak kullanılmaya başlanması, derinleşme stratejilerinin bazılarıdır. 

ABnin derinleşme stratejileri Türkiye ile ilişkilerini olumsuz etkilemiştir. Bize göre, bunun iki önemli nedeni vardır. Bunlardan birincisi, derinleşme politikalarının önemli mali kaynağa ve disipline ihtiyaç göstermesidir. İkinci nedeni ise, Türkiyenin büyük bir ülke olmasıdır. Derinleşme stratejisi bir taraftan, hedeflere ulaşmak için mali disiplini ve önemli fon kaynağını gerekli kılarken, diğer taraftan tüm üyelerin bu hedefler doğrultusunda çaba sarfetmesini gerekli kılar. Eğer derinleşme, genişleme kararı ile birlikte uygulanırsa, dahil olan ülkenin büyük bir ülke olması durumunda hedeflere ulaşılmasını zorlaştırabilir. Bu konuda, Türkiyenin önemli bir dezavantajı, kalabalık bir nüfusa sahip olmasından dolayı, ABne entegrasyonunun güç olması ve AB derinleşme hedeflerinden sapmalara yol açacağının düşünülmesidir.

Nitekim, 14 Nisan 1987 yılında ABne yapılan tam üyelik başvurumuzun reddedilmesinin en önemli gerekçelerinden biri, ABnin bir derinleşme stratejisi olan Tek Pazar programını yürürlüğe koyması olmuştur. Türkiyenin kalabalık nüfusu ile Tek Pazar Hedeflerinden sapmalara yol açabileceği dile getirilmişti. Türkiye, 2004 yılında tam üyeliğe kabul edilen Slovenya, Slovakya, Letonya, Litvanya ve Macaristan gibi nüfus bakımından küçük bir ülke olmuş olsaydı, şimdiye kadar çoktan tam üye olmuş olurdu.

AB Komisyonu şu anda yeni bir derinleşme stratejisi olan AB 2020 stratejisine odaklanmış bulunmaktadır.Avrupa Birliği Komisyonu, ABnin yeni ekonomik stratejisini ve 2020 yılı için ekonomik hedeflerini belirleyen AB 2020 Stratejisi: Akıllı, yeşil ve kapsayıcı büyüme için Avrupa Stratejisi isimli raporu Komisyon Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso tarafından 3 Mart 2010 tarihinde açıklandı.

Belge, dünyada yaşanan küreselleşme, iklim değişikliği gibi hızlı gelişmeler ve Avrupada nüfusun yaşlanması gibi sıkıntıların Avrupa Birliği üzerinde yarattığı etkileri dikkate alarak, ABnin 21. Yüzyılda bir sosyal pazar ekonomisi olarak rolünü belirliyor. 2020 Stratejisi, ABnin yaşanan ekonomik krizden daha güçlü çıkması için yüksek seviyede istihdam sağlayan, verimli ve sosyal uyumu yüksek, akıllı, sürdürülebilir ve kapsayıcı bir ekonomi haline gelmesi gerektiğini vurguluyor. Yine önceki yazımızda belirttiğimiz gibi Türkiye, AB 2020 stratejisi çerçevesinde belirlenen somut hedeflerin gerisinde performans sergiliyor.

----------

